# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Cần code source chương trình tự điển

## seoganhat

minh cần một vài cái source code thật sư của chương trinh từ diển hoàn chỉnh bàng java, c#,c++ ....... dều đươc. em tìm hoài toàn là mấy cái chuong trình tự xưng là mã nguồn mở rồi lại đóng cứng ngắc chà xem đượci gì cả.
mình muốn xem toan bộ một cái source cua chuong trinh từ diển để xem họ làm như thế nào để học hỏi nhưng mã nguồn mở gì ma chằng thể coi dược source thì cứ goi là phan mềm miễn phí chứ goi là nguồn mở làm chi cho mắc công!!!!! 


cao thủ nào giúp dược thì em xin dội ơn lắm lắm

nêu là mấy cái link downloat mấy cái từ diển vế cài đặt mà khong coi dược source code thì khỏi cần

----------

